# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 21



## Rosie P

New home ladies. Happy   and lots of  

Rosie. xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Me first  
     for all the egg share girlies - past, present and future x


----------



## butterflykisses

me 2nd      

        hi too you all hope you are ok
                                  luv mariexxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's
hope you are all have a good day  
Nicole make sure your resting Hun  
better run off to work


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

how r u all today?

nicole..take it easy hun..

JAG, how  ru ?

marie..hello how r u hun?

how is everyone else doing..

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley just been reading your diary, loving it and well done on those follies, like Nicole says nice number of follies and good lining too, shame about the chinese though  

Nicole maybe because of your blood pressure drop they wanted to ensure you had plenty of fluids, hope your feeling ok today and not too sore   

Kelly I am doing ok thanks, can't stop eating and I am very tired all the time but feeling fine, how's you?

Morning Natalie, Katie, Veng, Marie, Emsy and anybody else I may have missed


----------



## durhamlass

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all well and taking good care of yourselves. 

I hope you do not mind me dropping in - I have just done my first cycle of ICSI (egg sharing too) and got a BFN. 

Yesterday I received a form from the clinic asking me to fill it in and return it - its got all my details on the first page, name, address, hair colour, eye colour etc etc but on the second and third page its asking for details about my education, interests etc then it asks me to write a personal message to anyone who is born from my eggs and also a page long gap to tell them about myself - has anyone else had this after their treatment ? and also does this mean my recip got a positive result ? I would of thought all this would be done before tx as i've just had a negative and now there asking me to fill this form in 

Any answers would be greatly appreciated.

Michelle
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Michelle sorry about your BFN       I had one of these but had to complete it before I started tx, not very professional of your clinic to give it you now especially with your result it will be the last thing you want to do


----------



## durhamlass

Lou and Katie - thanks for your replies. Your right though it is the last thing I want to do now - cant even think about what I would want to write. Will tell them when I go for my follow up. 

Is it just the information about yourself etc that could be passed on - they will retain your name and everything wont they as it is meant to be confidential. 

Michelle


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes Michelle, I would speak with them about it and tell them you are not happy about the way they have conducted this, I think it is disgusting  

Hi Katie how are you?


----------



## durhamlass

Hi Lou 

Will definately have words, cannot believe it. I have no idea what to write in the goodwill message bit for anyone born from my eggs - what do you say ? this is so hard, definately going to have to work my brain today. 

M


----------



## Leicesterlou

Michelle I just wrote that although they were born from my eggs they had a Mummy and Daddy that loved them very much then I just put things about my habits for instance I play with my necklace if I get nervous and start to sweat an awful lot, just so if they had the same but their parents didn't they knew where it came from.  I still can't believe your clinic


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad to hear it Katie, I am fine thanks hun


----------



## durhamlass

thanks Lou,

I think i should do this at home, as trying to do it at work and its just set me off   , its a bit sad to think that a child from my eggs would be reading this so its really important to get the things on it right. The bits about me are fine but its the message to anyone born from my eggs thats setting me off .. 

Katie - I dont think i can refuse to do it - if anything i just want to get it out the way but will defo speak to them when i go back for my follow up - there have been a few things now about LWC that have peed me off a little so this is not the first. 

M
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Michelle I can only imagine honey       It's probably not the best time for you to be completing it.  

One thing I always thought about egg sharing was that it was like donating a kidney and If I needed to use donor eggs or sperm I wouldn't have though twice about it.


----------



## vikki75

morening ladies 
in a good mood today kids have gone back to school lol
how is everyone??
Nicole congratulations on the eggies hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie what? Why? Are you ok?


----------



## watn1

Hi All,

Durham - I too had mine way before starting treatment.. I would give them a telling off 

Lou, Hayley, Emsie, Veng - Thank you for the wishes... I am ok stayed in bed all day yesterday as i was in quite a lot of pain.. Today it has eased off a little but still there mainly when i stand up! I have a check up at the clinic tomorro to make sure i do not have OHSS.

My belly is inflated (quite a lot) but i am still passing urine etc so i think i'm ok.

Anywa out of my 12 eggs 11 were suitable enough to be injected and out of those 11 6 fertilised which is quite good for PESA sperm 

[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole great news hun        that is really good hun, I had 7 and only ended up with 2 so well done

Katie - oh my god why is he being so silly, is he normally so insecure?


----------



## Leicesterlou

What are you going to do hun, are you still at work can't you leave and go and speak to him


----------



## Leicesterlou

I can understand that Katie      Large bottle of vino and a hot bath for you tonight my lovely with music so loud you can't hear a thing


----------



## Leicesterlou

No he should trust you and like you say after what you've gone through lately he should know you love him very much.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Don't blame you Katie, best of luck for that conversation


----------



## Leicesterlou

If that's how you feel honey, sleep on it first though xx


----------



## veng

yeah Nicole 6  thats great glad you feeling OK 

Katie thats horrible has Scott always been like this or is it the stress on ivf ,hopefully he straightens up


----------



## vikki75

oh katie     
dont know wat to say now  , except i know how your feeling me an my dp nearly split the other day xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

KatieD said:


> by end him, i meant end his life!


Calm down sweetie, you have has lots of stress lately and obviously can do without this


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

katie    i hope you work something out..why are relationships never straightforward! 

emsy xx


----------



## vikki75

as i say cant live with them cant live without them !!! 
just done my due date calculator on here an my baby should be due (if i get pg) on my birthday 20th august


----------



## veng

oh Vikki close to mine  iam the 17th august  lets hope for a


----------



## vikki75

hi veng how you keeping? x


----------



## KellyG

So nicole is the check up to see if you can have a fresh transfer aswel as ohss??

Katie im so soz hun scott is being a pain, i hope you make him pay for whats hes put you thru, im sure you will tho 

Lou i nearly fell asleep on the toilet today i was that tired lol, make sure you put your feet up when you can 

Veng, vikki, emsy, and anyone i missed mwah xx


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - I'm so sorry to read your news, I hope it all gets sorted out soon and he realises what an **** he's being! 

Nicole - Wow I'm so pleased you got 6 eggs fertilised - thats really good news hun! You must be so pleased with that, now its  you get to have a fresh transfer and you don't get OHSS   

Lou - How you doing sweetie, thanks for reading my diary  

Vikki - That would be a bit a pain, having to give birth whilst blowing your birthday cake candles out 

Durham lass - I'm sorry to hear about your last cycle  I too have struggled beyond belief with my green from and in fact went round to a friends tonight who was amazing and helped me loads, I too agree with the others your clinic are out of order making you do it after your treatment has finished

Kelly - I have only ever nearly fallen asleep on the toilet once before  but I was hugging it to stop the whirlies whilst throwing up! Damn Vodka Gremlins  I hope you are well!

Veng - How long till you start dr'ing ?

Emsy - How you doing, are you getting nervous about starting your new job ?

Marie -  

I'm getting lots of twinges now and a bit of lower back pain, did any of you struggle to wee properly when stimming, I can still go it just takes a lot longer to come out - whats that about ladies ?

Ive also got my second follie scan tomorrow, bye for now x x x


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
Hayley good luck with your scan today Hun 
Vikki i am doing good thanks  
i am just waiting for aunt flow to turn up then i call the clinic and wait for next step  i normal have AF CD35 which is next Friday 

well yeppie its Friday and weekend plans Lady's if it Carry's on raining i don't think we will do much


----------



## emsy2525

morning ladies

how r u all today?

JAG, im soooo nervous about startin new job  

kelly...how r u hun?
veng...its wet and miserable here today too!!!! how u doing?

lou..how r u and baby bump doing?

nicole how u feeling?

me well im waiting for af to arrive then got to fone clinic to get things going...

emsy xx


----------



## vikki75

morning ladies 
its raining here   
got my af last nite even though ive only stopped bleeding 5 days ago an i still havent even finished my bcp thats on saturday !!  phoned the clinic an she sed it was fine (no its not fine!!!) but its the progesterone still in my system!!
anyone got anything planned for the weekend i was going to go swimming but well thats messed up now so ....
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning (sorry afternoon) all, just a quick one as at home today hope you are all ok.

Katie hope you got things sorted with Dh

Vikki poor you with AF showing up, bet you are feeling so drained

Everybody else hope you all have some nice things planned for the weekend


----------



## vikki75

wow its very quiet in here !!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Wow so quiet on here ladies!

TX update with second follie scan - I now have 22 follies so ec has been moved forward to Monday! x


----------



## Just a girl

Carmella 
Hiya hun  
Yep you def have to put yourself and DP first but if your in a position to help soemone else then go for it - obviously were all the converted on here, but I still think its a lovely thing for anyone to do!  Good luck with your EC hun 
and please keep us posted x


----------



## veng

morning Lady's

hello Carmella good luck with your EC  
Hayley thats fab news 22 follies and EC Monday   just 2 more days


----------



## Just a girl

Morning veng 

Yeah i do feel quite bloated and the fact im tucking into a bacon buttie prob wont help the feeling either!  Im getting quite a few twinges now too.

Any nice plans for the weekend ladies? Im collecting my brother from the airport at 12.15, he's had a week in Ibiza!


----------



## Just a girl

The beach!!! Have fun
As per usual its grey, cloudy and raining here so the tumble dryer is on


----------



## watn1

HI Ladies, 

  Sorry not been on for a few days i've been quite poorly   Went for my check up yesterday at the clinic and i have quite a lot of free fluid   Which is why i am in a lot of pain. DP and clinic thought i was going to be admitted to hossy the other night because i was vomiting everything i drank/eat   There was never a question that i wasn't allowed a fresh transfer as they had already frozen them all on Thursday as they had follies that they couldn't drain from when my BP & Heartrate dropped they just stopped.

Hayley - Great news on your follies hun... Its amazing what they do in 48 hours isn't it? I went from 11 to 30odd   Is it trigger shot tonight? I didn't feel a thing to be honest.. I put some ice on my leg for about 15 minutes before and it was fine  

Carmella - Welcome hun.. The Beach! God i'd kill for a sunny beach right now! As hayley said its raining buckets here and has been for 3 days solid! i must admit listening to the rain while i've been lying in bed has been quite relaxing though. I hope your follie scan goes well.x

Kelly - Hope your well? Have you told your clinic about your BFP? Do you have to go in for bloods or are you just testing? Next thing is the wait for the scan.

Vikki - Sorry your having to wait to start tx again... Its a right pain isn't it?.. It will be worth the wait.

Lou, Veng, Emsie, Hope you are all well.x

i was told yesterday that infact i only have to wait for this false bleed in about 2 weeks and then i can go for FET on next AF. I will be having a non medicated FET so that should mean 1 couple of weeks of Nov so i migt go for it. I guess it just depends on how quickly my body waits for AF, Lady on my clinics forum had all her's frozen too but her next AF didn't show for 80odd days


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole  
Sorry you've been so poorly hunny and I'm sorry I didn't take it in that the embies had already been frozen ..... blonde/drugs or just plain ditzy - whos knows?  But that is great news you can have your FET on your next AF, lets hope it doesn't take you 80 days
, er and whats with the ticker young lady.........countdown to christmas - thats far too depressing!
Anyway hope your feeling better soon x x x


----------



## veng

i echo what Hayley says Nicole so sorry your have a bad time but hopefully AF will show and you can have your FET   
i hope your resting Hun  
Carmella you lucky thing i would love to have some sun and beach


----------



## watn1

Veng Hayley... Thanks ladies  

As per the Christmas countdown... Come on You've gotta! I LOVE Christmas


----------



## Just a girl

lol - no you don't, ahhh it annoys me, so stressful and just a way for the retailers to make more money out of us - don't get me wrong I'm not a stinge bag as I love buying presents for people on their birthdays as there is only one to get but no I'm not really a christmas person!  Might be different when I got a sprog to get excited for!


----------



## veng

yes Hayley i think you will like Xmas once you have a little one,when my girls were little i loved seeing there faces in the morning believing in Santa its so cute   there both getting older and its not the same


----------



## watn1

Veng - What do you mean believing? Santa is REAL! 

Hayley - How did the biggy go? You feeling ok? Nervous? You will be fine. I didn't turn my phone on untill late yesterday and already spoken to you on here.



I feel better today, Had a rough night last night still feeling sicky though, But Doc said the 1st 7 days after EC will be the worst.

Hope everyone is ok.xxx


----------



## veng

watn1 said:


> Veng - What do you mean believing? Santa is REAL!
> 
> sorry Nicole yes he is and we leave him yummy mince pies and milk(cookies when we lived in USA)  and carrots for the reindeer


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

nicole..how u doing hun??

JAG, u ok?

veng...howz u hun?

lou, kelly and everyone else how u all doing?

im sooo nervous bt starting job tomorrow ....  and waiting for af to arrive great!!!

emsy xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Just dropping in to say  
Hayley!!!!

Will be thinking of you sweetie
Natalie xxxx


----------



## emsy2525

yeah forgot to say good luk hayley..    

emsy xx


----------



## daisy-may

Hey girlies, sorry to gate crash but does anyone know when Hopeful Jade is back from holidays 

daisy xxxxxxxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 

D M sorry no idea when Hopeful Jade is back hope shes having a lovely time tho  
goodluck Hayley  
Emsy  good luck with your new job today  
well i better run i can't stop thinking i should start AF this week then i get to call the clinic to get the ball rolling i am nervous and excited


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks for all the good luck messages ladies 

I am at the hospital right now, they have wifi in the rooms - very impressed and the laptop was in the car - bonus!  I should be going down for ec at 8.50am - getting nervous now!

Yesterday I was really poorly, I think I had a migraine , I went to tescos to get a few bits and started getting a few flashing lights in my eyes so come home, went to bed but had really bad pains in the right side of my head and neck and was eventually sick, couldn't get out of bed till about 6pm so didn't get to the hotel till after 8pm!

x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley


----------



## KellyG

Hayley mwah xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning all, 

Am back   and really not hapy about it!

How you all been??

 Vik sorry to hear about he delay hun, at least it'll be a nice xmas pressie tho!

Daisy Moo-bag i pm'd you 


Kelly     congrats on the BFP hunny! 

xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Hi ladies!

EC went well they collected 17 eggs - so 9 for me and 8 for my recipient! Im really happy for both of us!
It really only seems like yesterday I was on here whinging how long I had to get started!  So the clinic are ringing between 8.30-9.30am to let me know how many have fertilised!

Thanks again for all your well wishes  

x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

17 eggs, well done Hayley, now rest up honey     Sending you lots of     for fertilisation


----------



## Just a girl

thanks lou, how you feeling hun - still tired?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes tired all the time honey, but it will all be worth it hey.  How are you feeling after EC, how was it did you feel anything?


----------



## watn1

Hayley, again well done babe. Your receiptant will be overjoyed.   goodluck for the call tomorrow. Are you's having ICSI or IVF?

Emsie - hope ur 1st day at work has gone well.x

Jade - welcome back, great weather here hey?  

Kelly - I like your new ticker, you could be the 1st of us to have twinnies.x

Veng -  time will fly by Hun, like hayley said after you've had EC the starting point only seems like yesterday.

Lou - its pants ur feeling tired but at least it means all is going to plan, if I get a bfp out of my frosties this illness I'm having would of been worth it  

Vikki, nat, hope ur well.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole sorry your feeling so pants honey, keep glugging that water down honey and hope you are soon feeling back to your old self


----------



## Just a girl

Lou I had the luxury of a GA so only remember the room going a bit spinny then waking up to some nice man offering me a cup of water with a straw in it!  I did wake with period like cramps but they gave me 2 paracetamol so they have pretty much gone now!  I was in and out so quick, last time I had a GA I had to stay in for 4 hours after!

Nicole - Im doing IVF so those  better do their thing tonight and get jiggy with those eggs! I hope you start feeling better soon!

Jade - Hey hun, you all nice and tanned up ?

Kelly - How you feeling at the mo, still a bit sick ?

Emsy - Is today your first day in your new job?

Vikki - I hope your second AF has gone now 

Nat - I hope you doing ok hunny 

Katie - Hows you hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad to hear it Hayley, now go and relax and get that body/womb ready for those embies to settle in


----------



## KellyG

Hayley thats fab news on your eggs hun,    for ferterlisation!! Rest now and think positive xx dont feel so sick now just hungry all the time  



Nicole are you stil drinkin water mrs?? rest up huni.. id love twins ya know  

Lou are you working? rest as much as you can huni im also so tired i could just easily sleep all day lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kelly yes I am working but only work until 3.30pm think I might go home today and have a lie down before dinner


----------



## watn1

Lou - Kelly I've given up on the water drinking I just cannot do it, The minute i put it to my lips i feel sick   I am drinking Lucozade sport instead, Well sometimes not drinking but i just leave it in my mouth as the clinic told me something in your mouth sucks what it needs  The fluid is obviously shifting now and moving upwards as last night i was finding myself breathless even if just turning over But the clinic say not to worry unless my chest gets tight.. I do now have a chesty cough to top things off  

Hayley - I am glad EC went smoothly, Are you having a 3 day transfer?


----------



## watn1

P.s - kelly - I predict your having twinnies..


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole take care honey, it must be quite scarey, I gues any liquid is good poor you hope DH is looking after you (((hugs))))


----------



## Just a girl

2 day transfer - et is weds


----------



## watn1

He is Lou, Bless him.. He has taken time off on 'carer's leave'   ) to look after me.  He's been a star, I have noted on the odd occasion he has popped into the bedroom to make sure i'm ok but has thought i was asleep, But it has been nice having him look after me He even ran the bath the other night and sat in there untill i'd done and then dried my hair, (well to a fashion) He has gone to work this afternoon though so i'm all alone but has only been gone since 12 and phoned 3 times. 

Hayley - OOhhh Weds... You better get off your laptop then and go and rest..x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole how sweet of him and to ensure you were ok in the bath and then dried your hair such a sweetie


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole, I cant get off it - i am resting anyway, im in bed !
Ahh your dp sounds lovely, mines being a star today!


----------



## veng

Hayley thats fab news about your eggs  you get lots of fertilised eggs 
Nicole your DP sounds like hes looking after you  
hi to everone hope you are having a good day


----------



## KellyG

Nicole your blokey sounds loverly   and how do you explain predicting im having twinnies? are you a witch  

Hayley you better be in bed woman   

Lou i take it your home now lady so get on that sofa!!

Im off to see my dad and bro soon as its their birthdays, i asked my dad what he wanted and he said twins   so i just got them both aftershave lol my mum is making home made lasagne mmmmmmm my mouth is watering as im typing lmao i do hope its twins then i can just hide my fat i seem to be carrying due to me eating everythn in sight


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

hayley..yipee well done hun..hope your resting..

nicole..how u doing hun?

kel, lou how u both doing>

veng..how r u hun??

big hellos to everyone else

well first day was really good...hopefully i wil b much happier there!!

got definate dates from hospital d/r injection 29th septmber, baseline 14th october, e/c w/c 27th october. OMG

Emsy xx


----------



## Just a girl

Emsy - A good day for you then hun   , I bet it feels great to finally have those dates x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Ladies

JAG!! Well done hun!! 17 eggs!! Good luck with the phone call tomorrow         Then you have the pleasure of the 2ww!   

Nicole.. How are you feeling now?? Fab news about your 6 lovely frosties.. Well done you!

I am ok, finally counting the days down to my loooonnnnnggg awaited follow up in 21 days.. I have only wait 11 weeks for it to get here...   Oh well... Have had good news that out PCT is implementing the NICE guidelines of 3 funded cycles.. So it means that we may just wait for that... DH have spoken that if the waiting list is years long we will fund another egg share next year. If that fails then just wait for the NHS funds. 

Light note I see a phyic (well it was a internet jobbie) and she said I would concieve/get a BFP in September.. Well AF arrived the other day and I am due to ovulate on our wedding anniversary.. SO guess what we will be doing!    She also said that if not September she see's a pegnancy before the year is out. And the pregnancy will be a boy. Oh I can dream cant I!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Nat
OMG - I can't believe its been 11 weeks for your follow up appointment  but thats great news about your PCT implementing the 3 funded cycles - and oooo a boy conceived in September    looks like you'll be having a fun anniversary 
Hopefully I won't be up waiting for the call tomorrow and it will wake me up we both have the day off so should sleep in if the dog allows it!

Take care hunny, nice to hear from you   x x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Yep 11 long weeks JAG, I still cant believe it.. It was the closest appointment since my BFN, and I called on the 10th of July! 

Oh well, it will get here.. Good luck tomorrow!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Ladies,
Ive had the phone call and 7 out of the 9 have fertilised   I'm so happy! I'm in at 10am tomorrow for transfer!
Lots of love ladies a very happy JAG x x x

Is it completely P155ing down with rain in your parts of the country too?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley how fab that 7 (obviously lucky for you) have fertilised           How are you feeling hun?  Yes it is  here too horrid isn't it?


----------



## Just a girl

Ooo Lou - I Never thought about the whole lucky 7 thing  Thanks for my dance !


----------



## vikki75

good morning 
hayley fa b news hun congratulations 
lou hows you been?? xxx
not raining here yet will be as soon as i walk out the door as usual!! 
vikxx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Vikki - Thanks, what the status with AF -She gone for now?

Carmella - Hows Greece today, Im assuming it's not raining where you are


----------



## vikki75

hayley shes gone but ive stopped the pill on saturday so im waiting for the next one!!! 
but worked it all out an if, a big IF i get pg baby will be due on my b day


----------



## watn1

glitter-graphics.com

Hayley - WOW! Fanstastic hun! Well Done to your DP's  I bet you have some quality Embies there.  Raining here too  Nothing new! I am in my dressing gown still but i am out of bed before 1pm so i am defo feeling better today 

Are they freezing your others for you then?

Nat - I am glad you are ok, Great news about the NHS funding hun, But not so great if the waiting list is forever but I am glad to see you are making plans regardless.

Emsie - Glad your 1st day at your new job has gone ok, It won't be long untill you start DRing  Have you told your new employers about your treatment?

Carmella - I don't really want to know how sunny it is in greece  but do you live out there? Have a holiday home? Parents etc?

Vikki - How are you on the biggest wait EVER? Me & you just don't seem to be getting anywhere fast hey? Our time will come  P.s I really like your tickers, I want one.. x

Jade - Hope you are well, You have started DR-ing now haven't you?

Kelly - Are you actually being sick now? No my predictions are not because i am a witch  I just have a feeling.. Afterall noone on the thread is PG with twinnies... JUST YET 

DP had a lovely idea last night that we keep this FET to outselves and just tell everyone we won't be doing it untill after xmas... Then if it works he said we can hand make some xmas cards for family and post them out with our scan/embie pic on.. That would be nice hey? 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole glad your feeling better hun, was starting to worry.  Love your idea to keep the FET quite how sweet of DH really hope it works for you and you get to send out those photos with Xmas cards


----------



## watn1

Me too Lou - But if not then there's always next time. When do you get another scan now then?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole no idea see my Midwife for 1st appt on 17th Sept and I guess I will know more then


----------



## Just a girl

Carmella - Im only allowed 1 due to my age which Im a bit annoyed at, but overall i'm really happy with the care and attention I have recieved so far!

Vikki - Wow that would be a good bday pressie hun!

Nicole - I will have to PM you my address as I will be wanting one of those cards!

Lou - Make sure you ask your midwife about pregnancy classes on your 1st visit as in our area they get booked up ridiculously quick and people struggle to get on them, of course it could be completely different in leicster!

Jade - How did it go hun?

Kelly, Veng, Katie, Nat, Emsy and anyone else who hasn't yet posted today


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley fountain of knowledge I will do thanks xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Hey Hey 

JaG thats fantastic   you nervous about tomorrow?

oooh Kelly are you having any symptoms yet i hope you saved some of that lasagne thats my faaaaaaaaaave  

Oh yes Watn1 started this morning, no moans as yet lol but i remember when i started dr-ing last time i got the most sore boobs i ever had in my life on day 3ish, my nips felt like they were hanging off it wasnt even funny (sorry tmi) 

am so excited but getting impatient   want it all now now now! I've been trying to figure out a time line and estimate when (approx) i may be going for ec but i duno  

Sooo not happy to be back, the weather is so cack and my tans already peeling   may go back with mumsy in november tho mwahahahahaha

How have you lot been? did i miss anything? 

xxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hayley - I wouldn't of imagined in a million years to ask such a question.. You are a fountain of knowledge.. God i'm crap i know naff all about Pregnancy & Babies    I am glad your treatment has gone according to plan.. All we need now is that   

Lou - It's all just one BIG wait isn't it? I know there probably wouldn't be much to see still but i'd of thought us IVF girlies get a sneek a peek inbetween.  

Jade - Glad your first jab is out of the way, When is your baseline?

I need to go out the heating on it's freezing!!


----------



## Just a girl

Im glad my job has its uses! x x x

Ohh Jade just reading your post made my nips feel sore!  Its strange though as no part of this tx has affected my boobs yet I guess there just not that sensitive although I do have a bit of nipple problem - the chilled food section in tescos is a nightmare for me unless ive got a bit of padding on


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I too have no idea about pregnancy or babies    Yes it is one big wait I had a scan at 6weeks and saw the heartbeat and then the clinic just said I had to go to my GP and register with the Midwife and the first appt they gave me was 17th Sept so hoping I get a scan not long after that    I agree I too am freezing today in this office 

Oh my god     on the nipple chat    chilled food section, sorry just have images in my head now....


----------



## KellyG

Ok so looks like i came in on the right conversation i love my boobies but hate my nipples. Why dont we all go to tesco frezer section and have a nipple compertition  

J and Nicole no i havent been sick yet, ive felt sick for 2 weeks now and i had my first wretch the other day  

J no chance on the lfet over food me scoffed it all  

Nicole your dh has come up with a fab idea. Make sure i get one my lil witchy   

Hayley FAAAAAAAbulos news on your fert eggs babes im sooo pleased!!! But did you say you were only aloud one back??

Lou Your mw will get you all 'booked in' and take fam history and so on and she will prob sort out your 12w scan. I want to register now but i have to wait tut!! Are you excited? 

Emsy, Vikki, Nat, Katie and anyone ive missed mwah hope you are all ok x


----------



## Just a girl

Still on nips, anyone done the cd challenge? we managed to hang 4 but i started giggling so they all fell off before we could attempt another! (you see why i havent put a photo of myself on! )

Kelly - Yep just one for me, my clinic has a policy or something!


----------



## KellyG

im sooo gonna try that when my dh gets home


----------



## Hopeful J

JaG LMAO cd challenge i'm sooo trying that when i get in!!! I have nipple issues,  i swear if i stood still long enough peeps would be hanging their hats and coats up! I've got quite a forgiving bra on today but god help me if i put a thin one on   although i dont have alot of breastage   just big nips LOL sorry tmi...but i do...i'd actually have a lil extra filling put in there if i had money to waste! 

No injections [email protected] Watn1, its the nasal spray   i'd much prefer an injection tho   i have to wait for AF which should be the 11th/12th then call them to arrange the baseline scan am gettin soooo impatient   cant sit still

Ur greedy [email protected] Kelly   i might have bangers and mash tonight i havent had that in aaaaaaaages  


Only one at ur age!?!?! JaG....thats suprised me! although Guys told me only one until it actually came to it and then they said the quality wasnt top notch so i could have 2   

xxx


----------



## watn1

hahahah - Hayley!

Does anyone know where the ForSale/Swap board has gone?


----------



## Leicesterlou

How many cd's     

Kelly I am getting excited but the time seems to be dragging feel as though not doing anything at present and so want to get moving....


----------



## Just a girl

Nope - what you got anything good? 

Lou  -


----------



## watn1

Just some GHD's that i don't need. Was gonna put them on there, But i cannot find the board.. It's gone?


----------



## KellyG

J Its not me its my belly's fault   I'm picking out the fridge already I'm soooooo hungry

Lou i was just thinkin the whole thing has come to a halt but i guess i was thinking that 2 months ago when we started   

I'm home today as i have pulled a sickie. I have a sore nose, my sinuses are playing up my throat is sore and i have a humongous cold sore on the side of my mouth that seems to be taking over my face!!! 

Nicole stick thm on ebay


----------



## Just a girl

are they the new curved ones?


----------



## watn1

Hayley - No they were the older one's but my mate has just said she wants them.. I've never used them as i have the new one's too.

But i also wanted it because i sell personalised letters from Santa around Xmas time and use all the profits to go and buy Toys/Teddy's from BHS (usings DP's staff discount) and went and handed them to children in orphanages in the Midlands Me dressed as Mrs Claus & DP as Santa and my sister as a Elf it was sooo amazing the childrens face's were a real picture. We raised over £500 last year


----------



## KellyG

OMG nicole you and DH are amazing   I will deff buy some off you this year!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Oh wow, thats so cool I will PM you my adress and you can send me a poster which I will put up at work for you nearer the time - we have 2 nurseries and a play room I could display it for you in and my friend manages a nursery so I could give her a copy too! x


----------



## watn1

They are these: Sold them on ebay last year and sold 100's! Took me forever but was well worth it. I just had the idea when me and DP were sitting amazed the year before last that we had spent over £800 on presents for his kids that it was rediculas and there are poor children who get nothing 

They wasn't amazing pressies but i think the kids thought so 

Hayley thanks, That will be nice, I will send you some sample's


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Hayley - No they were the older one's but my mate has just said she wants them.. I've never used them as i have the new one's too.
> 
> But i also wanted it because i sell personalised letters from Santa around Xmas time and use all the profits to go and buy Toys/Teddy's from BHS (usings DP's staff discount) and went and handed them to children in orphanages in the Midlands Me dressed as Mrs Claus & DP as Santa and my sister as a Elf it was sooo amazing the childrens face's were a real picture. We raised over £500 last year


How sweet is that you are a true angel Nicole


----------



## watn1

Lou - I am reserving my place upstairs with the big man well in advance


----------



## Just a girl

They are fab, really nice - Im sure all my friends with kids would get them and lets face it there are a bl00dy enough of them, how much do you sale them for?


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh thats so sweet i could get some for my niece, nephew, cousins etc (i'm the oldest by a longshot so have alot of baby cousins) xx


----------



## watn1

£2.50 hun, They are done on card and printed with Genuine Ink, (not cheap refills) I print on the envelopes with a North Pole franking Stamp and then send them out in a plain envelope for the buyer to check over 1st, & place them on the mat Infront of the fire or where ever. They are totally personalised in 3 designs. So they say, Childs Name, Age, Sex, Best Friends Name, + any other info For example " Your teacher Mrs White at Uxtale Primary tells me you are doing excellent with your school work" Or I see you have been helping Mummy with your new brother/sister" Anything really that the client wants. Just makes the child think it actually came from santa else who else would know that they 'played a really good wise man in last years play' Or got a swimming badge etc.

As soon as i have the payment links set up i will let you all know.x Hopefully i might get the price down to £2.00 but it depends if i can get DP's work to order the stationary for me again this year  


I'm off to get some lunch... Spk later.x

x


----------



## Just a girl

ahhhhh they sound truly amazing!


----------



## KellyG

Nicole thats fantastic, you should be very proud of yourself my darling!!


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Found the link for the pink pages for you 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=177.0


----------



## Skybreeze

JAG Weldone on you 7 embies...           So happy for you hun!!! Good luck with ET tomorrow and I hope you get some lovely frosties!

Just dropping in to say hi! Hope you all very well! J... Good luck DR today sweetie!

Right I am going for a bath as I have just got home from the gym..... Lost 4lb so far... Only another 14 to go  

Natalie xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Fankoo hunny   @Sky

oooh a bath, i long for a bath but my hot water's been out for ages meaning i can only use the shower (long story, its like the house that jack built)


----------



## Just a girl

Cheers Nat ! 4lbs off well done hunny - I weighed myself yesterday and I have put on half a stone since starting treatment!!

Jade - Poor you about baths, I cant have baths either as we have a stupid shower bath thing and it takes to long to fill up and its too long to lay out in my toes dont reach the end and i'm not that short either about 5ft5.5! So I dont bother and just shower!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Natalie, well done on your 4lbs loss    I am sure the rest will start dropping off quickly, glad to see your enjoying the gym too


----------



## veng

Hayley 7 embies thats fab   good luck for tomorrow lots of (((sticky vibes)))


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhh Thanks Veng 

Jade - you've changed your pic again - is that a holiday one, very nice!


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey hey


Nah its from my grandads birthday earlier this year i love that dress tho its so old but i'll never chuck it, never!!   lol


----------



## KellyG

Jade have you sniffed yet??


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh yeah baby   @ Kelly lol 

Got another sniff coming up at 3.30, its a whole lotta sniffing this time! 2 sniffs, 3 times a day!

How you feeling hun??

x


----------



## KellyG

Jade do you feel like a junkie? i did when i was jacking up   i feel abit better now, but rather smelly so i may go and have a shower


----------



## Hopeful J

Yeah! i feel like i should be down a dirty alley hiding from the law! 

Just sat here and done my sniffs lol the bloke opposite me is questioning whats really in my bottle! lol 

oooh yeah shower hunny lol you werent on the train this morning was you? every other bugger who hadnt showered was and they all sat next to me!  


xxx


----------



## watn1

Jade - Sorry i presumed you were having the jab's  I couldn't stiff things Would just irritate me 

Here's my Santa Letter's 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280265317462&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

/links


----------



## KellyG

yes jade i was the one BEHIND YOU mhahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Hopeful J

The one who stank the worst   LOL

no worries [email protected] Watn1! I'd rather have the injection to be honest this sniffing does my swede in and starts to ittitate my nose after a while. And every time i sniff i get a feeling of AF after for about 10 minutes then it goes  

Ahh thats sweet i'll be keeping that link to share   gonna forward to my mum if you dont mind she loves things like that xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Is stank a word?


----------



## KellyG

no jade its not a word. but skank is


----------



## Hopeful J

LMAOOOO that made me spit my tea all over my desk     i swear these people are on to me now and my FF ways mwahahahahaha lol either that or they think i'm bipolar


----------



## KellyG

hhehe your a little nuts anyway so they dont suspect a thing   if they do i will just lift my arms up and the smell will knock them out and when they wake up it will all be like a dream


----------



## Hopeful J

ok i had a pic of a pit stain but cant figure out how to post lol


----------



## KellyG

lmao!! girls you have to help me... i cant stop eating!! im even watching cookery programmes just to get a 'fix'


----------



## Just a girl

Kel     - i just had raspberry cheesecake hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I'm so bored, i haven't been out of the house today I'm gonna get cabin fever


----------



## KellyG

OMG was it from tesco? ive just tx mike to get me crisps on his way home from training  

Get some dvds thats what i did oh and i started another book lol


----------



## Just a girl

yeah it was from tesco - in a clear container! 
I started my book but got bored and cant start the SATC dvd's till he goes back to work he hates it  just gonna have to sit on here all night!!!!!!!


----------



## KellyG

was there 2 slices of cheesecake? omg my mouth is watering lmao 

i hate being bored at home but then i hate goin to work lol

when are you goin back?


----------



## Just a girl

Nope it is a whole big round one !  

I'm off all this week and next, its mainly because im so bloated still, once I feel better I'll be popping out a bit and Ive got the girls coming round thursday and friday! Def better hen being at work!


----------



## KellyG

I wish i was off full stop! My dh mis read my tx and brought me chips not crisps aww bless


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhhh well they should certainly feel the gap for a bit!


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
i think AF is here or on her way i am a little bit pink when should i call when i am red? they said CD1?
Hayley rest up Hun enjoy it   are you going to go back to work or have 2 weeks off?
well better run


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng yes when you get the fresh which shouldn't be long being as though you have had the pink, getting excited now?

Morning all


----------



## Hopeful J

http://www2.pizzahutoffers.co.uk/edi2/?utm_source=affiliate&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=edi2%202008%2008

here you go you greedy mares, dont say i never give you anything lol

xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks for that I have printed a voucher already


----------



## Hopeful J

you and me both   lol i think i may go tonight or maybe take mumsy on friday


----------



## Leicesterlou

LOL I am taking my Mum on Saturday whilst DH goes to watch footy....  How's the d'ring going?


----------



## Hopeful J

i cant wait i havent had pizza hut for ages...my DP prefers Papa Johns but i LOOOOOOOVE PH

So far so good thanks hun, was in a foul foul mood earlier but that was mainly to do with my boss not having a brain cell to split. There's 10 men in my office and only 1 other girl and myself so it does get very strained sometimes  

Just waiting for AF now

Hows being preggers going? any sickness? xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad its going well for you hope it lasts, I never really had any side effects but I know alot have done.  Men    

I am fine thanks no sickness (touch wood) just feel so tried all day and night and always hungry, can't wait to get a bump so it feels more real


----------



## Just a girl

Morning girlies!

Veng - Yay on AF arriving!  

Jade - Cheers for the voucher hun, I love ph but dp is saying he doesn't, well thats fine I'll take someone else !

Lou - Morning hun - won't be long before that bump sprouts!

Well lovely ladies I'm PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

congrats JaG 

Awwww how does it feel? i cant wait to be PUPO! 

OOooooh Lou imma save that to remind you when you have a huge bump and cant move LOL 

Oh i'm one of the lucky cows who get symptoms from the spray, boobs, af pains, moods, the lots! its great lol its like an out of body experience, i can see i'm being a cow....i just cant stop it lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

PUPO PUPO PUPO              

How are you feeling?  Make sure you rest up for at least today honey, legs up and on the settee/bed


Hopeful - bless you don't keep calling yourself hun, you can't help it its the drugs


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Jade and Lou
Eeerggghh gotta go DP needs the puter


----------



## veng

hi everyone 

yes Lou very excited thanks Hayley 
i am pink/red i called clinic and they are going to call me back tomorrow to confirm iam fully red tomorrow then that will be CD1 and i will be given dates


----------



## galprincess

Hi Ladies

Hope im not gate crashing i am looking into egg-share i am 23 DF 40 i knew when i heard about egg-sharing it was for us as we are caring people. We have 1st appointment at Chaucer Hospital on 26th anyone else with this clinic? 

Tam


----------



## Hopeful J

Welcome Galprincess  

I'm with Lister but i'm sure there'll be someone on here who can advise on that clinic  

Will the 26th be your 1st appointment?


----------



## Just a girl

Hiya Galprincess - I'm with the nuffield at woking! Good luck with your first apt!

Jade - It feels sooooo good cant stop smiling!


----------



## Hopeful J

Awwww JaG i'm so jealous!  

Although these meds play havoc with my hormones so lord only knows what being pupo/pg will do to me lol


----------



## Just a girl

I pity your poor dh then , my friend turned into the bride of satan when pg - she said she was so horrible to her bloke, she throw him out a couple of times and even moved out once herself - they are very happy now though!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Galprincess I am sure Natalie is at the Chaucer so may be able to help you out.


----------



## Hopeful J

ahahahhaha oh dont pity him too much JaG he has his moments   in fact i'm sure sometimes he steals my meds coz he acts like a woman possessed lol 

The work people seem to be getting it at the moment although thats because they're all men and STUPID   

I nearly killed my boss earlier, i've come back from holiday to a dump of an office and a stack of crap, an inbox full of 86 emails and the cheeky [email protected] says to me this morning (coz the dishwasher was full) 'oh are you not our resident dishwasher emptier?' i nearly pulled his face off    in the end i settled for a polite 'f**k off i'm busy'


----------



## Just a girl

Oooo you did well not to rip his head off, at any time that comment would of deserved a slap and well in midst of hormonal treatment good girl


----------



## KellyG

Hiya ladies, cant stop cos im making dh take me and josh out for dinner cos im a fat cow lmao

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO JAG MY LOVERLY MWAH XXXXXXXXXXXXXX[/fly]

Mwah to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Woo Hoo! PUPO!!     STICK EMBIE STICK! Did you have the rest frozen?

Sorry no personals only just got in from work Might pop back later.xx


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Kel - Enjoy your meal out and thanks for my thing on my profile - very apt!

Lou - I forgot to say, loving my half a profile page of sticky vibes 

*Nicole - How was being back at work today, I hope you didn't over do it lady  - I ended up with two decent frosties and 2 not so good really and were only freezing them as it wasn't going to cost any extra*

Veng - you got full on AF yet? Hope so hun!

Nat, Emsy, Vikki, Carmella, Katie,   Hope you girlies all ok x


----------



## veng

thats great news Hayley    hopefully you will not need them   lots of sticky (((vibes)))

Ive just had a nice hot bath so iam not sure if iam fully red yet  i hope i will be by tomorrow  

evening Kelly and Nicole and everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley excellent news on the      but as somebody else has said I hope you won't be needing them for a while


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Ladies

Well done JAG on being PUPO!!! Let the 'fun' begin!! Good luck sweetie I have my fingers crossed for you!

Hello to all! I am aching today, went to the gym Monday, did 3 classes Tuesday and 1 last night... I am offially ready to drop!!! LOL!

Tamara... I am at the Chaucer hun, I look forward to getting to know you!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Natalie, 3 classes on Tuesday my god I would have dropped already don't overdo things hun.  Hope your ok


----------



## Just a girl

*Morning*

Lou - I loke your thinking hun 

Nats - OMG! If I managed 3 classes a week I would be proud of myself  how do you fit it all in?

Veng - Hows AF progressing?

Jade, Kelly - its a bit quiet without you 2 yet today 

Big Hello and hugs to all I haven't mentioned, my friend is coming round in a bit so I really need to go get dressed! x x x


----------



## Skybreeze

I'm good Lou thanks.... Has anyone heard from Katie??


----------



## Leicesterlou

She has not been on here for ages but she is online so I guess she is taking some time out bless her, I hope her and Dh are ok


----------



## Skybreeze

Its good to have some time to yourself after a failed tx... Plus what she was going through with her DH... 

Thinking of you Katie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I do hope she is ok I have PM'd her xx


----------



## veng

yes i do Hope your have a nice break Katie 

hi everyone iam waiting on clinic to call me ,iam red so is that CD1 even tho its not heavy?


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - I would say so


----------



## Leicesterlou

come on phone ring for Veng so she can get planning


----------



## veng

thanks Lou and hayley iam so Impatient


----------



## veng

yeppie i have dates    
picking up drugs next wed,start DR 1st oct,baseline 20th oct


----------



## Leicesterlou

That is excellent news Veng


----------



## KellyG

yaaaaaaaaaay veng   im well pleased for yuou hun xx

Hayley what are your trying to say?? im always quiet  

hellooooooooo everyone else xxx


----------



## veng

thanks kelly and lou still a little wait but so excited


----------



## Skybreeze

WOOOHHOOOO Veng!!!!! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Just a girl

Yay Veng! 
       Roll on the 1st of October 

Kelly


----------



## Hopeful J

Afternoon Ladies  

How are we all today?? 

God news on the tx Veng!   

JaG i'm really not sure what you're implying lady    lol how u feelin today?

[email protected] Kelly, Lou, Watn1 and anyone else i missed  

I been soooo busy today!! They've actually had me doing work...how dare they! 

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon 'Jadey Busy Pants!'

Ladies - I've had quite a few weird short, sharp stabby pains leading up from my foo into my tummy today - anyone get this a few days after EC or ET? Had quite a few this morning but waring off now - any ideas ?


----------



## Hopeful J

I just asked my FF who just got her bfp and she said she feels all Af painy and had sharp stabby pains and the Dr said it was implantation. 


They said that to me last time as well so sounds good   how bad are the pains tho hun coz you have to beware of Ectopics

xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Cheers for asking your friend - ET was only yesterday so surely it cant be implantation?


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Katie, hows things hun?


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Katie    How are you? 


She's right JaG it seems normal and alot of women seem to have it   try not to worry 
Am not sure about it being too early hun, our bodies work in mysterious ways! 

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

JAG... Katies right hun, nothing to much to worry about, its just your body trying to get over EC.. All that stabbing of you ovaries and uterus isnt good for you... and you had 17 eggs! So that lot of poking! 

So how many cells was you little embies them?? Was it graded?


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks a lot girlies, your all super mind easing 

Nat - They didnt tell me the grade of the one they transfered but the doctor said it looked beautiful and it had 4 cells and that was where it should be at a two day transfer!  The 2 frosties that were ok was graded at 1-2 and 2 and the other 2 that we froze but weren't very good were graded at 3-4! 

I'm now getting pains like I'm going to need the toilet soon , bl00dy Metformin and cyclogest!


----------



## veng

thanks Lady's hi Kate  
looks like nothing to worry about Hayley as Nat has said you had lots of lovely eggs so tis normal


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Ladies  


Well AF came today so called the clinic, got baseline on monday and if all is well start stims the same day!!

Very excited

How is everyone? 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats excellent news Hopeful, bet your excited


----------



## Just a girl

Hey lovelies,

How are we all today? Any fab plans for the weekend?

Jade - Great news about AF, keeping my  you get to start stimming on Monday!

Lou - Morning, I bet your glad the weekend is here 

Veng - I hope the old witch isn't making you suffer to much this morning!

I have my friend visiting with her 6month old baby Ashton in a mo, so gonna get me a whole sprinkling of baby dust mixed in with some drool! I'm loving being off of work!

Speak soon no doubt ladies x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone,

Looks like its been a busy thread, we even have a new home!

Im back from holidays and feeling super relaxed..  Maldives were sublime, Ive put on a few pounds so need to get that off but all in all it was the holiday of a life time..

We are off to lwc tomorrow for our initial consult, our sperm is paid for and in the freezer and we got a call whilst on holidays to say my last two tests came back perfectly normal.. Now I just need to find a recipient for my eggs (well the clinic does)..

I am really really hoping we can start sooner rather than later!

x


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh yes Lou Lou i cant wait! although i must admit am having a wobbly day, AF turned up in full force early hours of this morning and i found myself feeling very emotional lol 

Awww JaG have fun with bubba!

My cousin's missus had a lil boy last night so i got a text photo 1st thing of this lil ball of slime, face all screwed up bless him   its so bloody amazing how it all happens, never ceases to stun me 

Strawbs how's it feel to be back in this crappy weather   i only got back last friday but already feels like i havent been anywhere   Hope all goes well 2morro hun xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Strawbs glad you had a nice holiday, so jealous Maldives    Hope you get some good news tomorrow on getting started  

Hopeful horrid AF but at least your a step closer hun.  How sweet of little addition to your family, I too am truly amazed at the whole thing


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Hopeful and Leicesterlou

Honestly the weather isnt bothering me this week, last week was fab, 35 every day and gorgeous but Im so excited about tomorrow it could be pelting with rain every day and I dont care - so long as of course I dont get drenched on my way to the clinic tomorrow and end up looking like a drowned rat! ha ha

I will let you all know on Monday how it goes, fingers and toes that it all goes smoothly.. I just have to 'think thin' tomorrow..  

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

STrawbs I am sure it will be fine tomorrow


----------



## Hopeful J

its so amazing Lou, just how you make a lil person is beyond me. 

Saying that, i'm not looking forward to having to squeeze one out   the labour part pertrifies me! 

Awwww Strawbs it'll be fine, we'll be thinking of you   

I've been trying to work my dates out and if all goes well should be ready for EC on 27th! Really cant wait now   i wonder how the recipient is feeling bless her  

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Strawbs
Welcome back! Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
it is pouring with rain here 
Hopeful how exciting i hope your baseline goes well Monday so you can start stemming  
hi Strawbs sounds like you had a fab holiday lucky you  i hope the clinic match's you soon then  
Hi Hayley how are you Hun?
Hi Lou are you having any morning sickness yet?
Hi Nicole enjoy your weekend  iam off to my friends in the midlands for the weekend


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng where abouts in teh Midlands are you off too?  I am not having morning sickness, and have been feeling fine but today feel quite sicky and have done since about 10am this morning, as soon as I finish work at 3.30pm will be going home and straight to bed for a few hours hoping that will help....


----------



## veng

hi Lou my friend lives in a village just outside nuneaton


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not that far then from me in Leicester, have a good one xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Guys,

  Hope everyone is well... It's really quiet on here   I have a bit of a hangover  

Hayley - How is PUPO doing?

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Nicole Sweetie,
I hope the night was worth the headache !  My DP went out last night and I woken by him standing beside me at 2.30am with a pizza box in one hand and slice of pizza in the other telling me how he got thrown out of a bar becasue he was sick after a blue aftershock - I'm so proud?!? Then he kissed my tummy (quite cute) and dissapeared off downstairs where he fell asleep on the sofa until this morning.
Well the whole PUPO thing is going ok thanks, except I keep waking up in the middle of the night with real bloated pains but they are gone by morning!  Have you had your first bleed yet? 
Have been into town this afternoon as my friend for her 30th birthday is having a prom themed party - with house d.j.s  so I have been trying to find a dress and I want a knee lenght one rather to the floor that doesn't cost a ridiculous amount of money - and I didn't   so now have no idea what to do, I know you can get those made to measure ones off ebay for about £50 but Im worried it wont arrive in time - arrggghhhh size 12 prom dress anyone?

How has everyones weekend been? Hope its been a good x


----------



## watn1

Hi Hayley,

   You can order one off a seller & just ask before hand if it will get to you in time i am sure it will if you make sure it's Next Day Special Delivery... Other then that have you tried Debenham's? 

My 1st bleed has still not arrived   & it's been over 2 week's!! I don't know what is happening Clinic told me it would be 2 weeks but today is 18 days since Egg Collection.. I should have my BFP this weekend   But instead my frosties are just sitting awaiting   Hopefully AF will be here any day now but i have no AF type stuff going on bar 1 spot   So fingers crossed it will come... say Wednesday (as then it will be 3 weeks) Then normal AF will be here around the Middle of October (my b'day - Typical) Then i can have FET end of Oct, with a BFP middle of Nov and a baby in July 09   That's the ideal world!! Will it happen? Most probably not    

lol @ your DP... I love it when mine is drunk, He is so funny! It was my works summer do last night = FREE bar! So needless to say I took full advantage of being able to drink  

Been thinking about my receiptant all weekend.. Wondering if she is really happy right now with a BFP.. I hope she is.   Me and my mum was talking about her today saying she must be over the moon if it worked... I feel really good about having egg shared and it's given me a nice warm feeling inside.. We were also joking that I have defo earned my free card to heaven


----------



## Just a girl

Fingers crossed you get your bleed soon then!

I far from love my DP when he is drunk, I only find him funny when I too am drunk so def not last night!

I had a look in debenhams I just cant afford one from there they all seemed to be over £100 (well the ones I liked!), we have had a stupid amount of stuff to pay out for recently - freezing of the embryos, 2 x car tax and my mot and service is due this week 

It is strange when I think about my recipient, it must be soo strange for them not knowing what we look like!  I have def enjoyed the donating - its all part of my grand plan for world domination!

x x x


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
i hope you all had a good weekend ,i spent mine we a good friend it was nice we used to live close now she lives a couple hours drive away   
well nothing to report 17 more days intill i start DR  
chat to you all later


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning lovely ladies! 

JaG dont shoot me for saying this but have u been in TK Maxx for a dress? (i only say dont shoot coz i personally HATE HATE that shop  ) they normally have evening gowns in there but i'm not sure what the score is price wise   x

As for drunkard DP's   mine got up on kareoke to sing 'Always and Forever' to me on my bday...he sung the first line (changing the lyrics to something about me in his DRUNKEN state)  then wobbled off the stage   Then proceeded to put my dress on when we got back to my nans villa, with my brother who put his wifes dress on, and the fools sat drinking tea in the kitchen calling themselves Dot and Pauline.......bloody idiots lol and they're not dainty men! 

Needless to say after the tea they both threw up, sexy! 

Oooh veng not long lol it felt like it was dragging waiting to DR but now feels like its flying by now!!

Thats my morning waffle lol 

 to Kelly, Vik, Lou and anyone else i missed 

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade -     DP in a dress!
I completely forgot about TK Maxx, I will have to get my **** over there at some point!


----------



## Hopeful J

Wasnt pretty!  

oh yes get TX Maxx-ing girly they must have something in there

xx


----------



## KellyG

HIya girls just a quicky

Jade goodluck with baseline my lil down regging beauty  

JAG Vikki Emsy Nicole Lou Katie and everyone else mwah xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Huh, sorry I forgot! Good Luck for your baseline scan today honey 

Morning Kelly, Lou, Veng, Katie, Nat, Nicole, Emsy, Strawbs, Vikki, Carmel (anyon else  ?)


----------



## Hopeful J

Thanks ladies  

Will update when i get back xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone

Well we had our first consult on saturday and it went ok, not great but I guess ok.. (note to all reading I am feeling a little down today so my normal positive spritely self has been left at home today).. 

In order to qualify for egg share I have to lose 25 - 30 pounds   so that is a no go..   Their minimum bmi is 28 but for some reason she told me I had to get to 27..    I told her I would get to 29 and we would take a bl00dy view from there!   I had my scan and they showed me my egg ( I was literally about to ovulate), they said I had a perfect lining and a perfect womb so that was very encouraging..    I was noticeably upset in the Dr's office when she told me how much weight I would have to lose and then we waited to see the nurse.. (as a side note I went to see a nutritionist on harley street a couple of weeks ago and she has found out my adrenal gland is playing up hence why Im not losing weight). anyway so after 9 months of trying to lose weight I just found the Dr's news all a bit much and I just wanted to give up..

Saw the nurse who suggested given my age (30) and my excellent hormone levels and my 'perfect womb' that we do an assisted IUI whilst I am trying to lose the weight so after having Itsu for lunch and getting very upset we decided that was what we were going to do..     After we made that decision I felt alot better..

Called up this morning and that particular nurse was not in so I was put on to someone else who could not have been more rude if they tried, I told her that I wanted to go ahead with the IUI as per the nurse's suggestion on my next cycle (circa 26th of this month) and she told me that even though I wanted to do that she felt I should reduce my bmi first and to call back once I had done that, I had to put her on hold, she hung up, so I called back!  Spoke to someone else who I explained how rude the other person had been and agreed with me that although they would suggest a drop in bmi it is ultimately my choice as I am paying the money if I go for treatment or not..

I mean who the   does that nurse think she is telling me that I cant have treatment, if I want to spend every last penny I have booking in treatments that may or may not work then that is my perogative..    

So I am now following (as of today) a low GI diet and continuing with my cycling (4 times a week) so we will see how it goes..  If this IUI that I am doing does not work and fingers crossed it does   then I will go on some herbal stuff for 3 months to try and get my adrenal gland back to normal which may or may not fix the problem (cant take it if trying or if are pregnant)..

Needless to say I am terribly deflated and I am feeling the pressure about us not starting a family any time soon due to my adrenal gland and my weight..  DP is being fab about it as always (she is fab about everything) so I cant fault her at all but I am borderline tears every time I think about it.. 

So I guess I cant really post in here now until possibly next year after hopefully a big weight loss.. I will pop up to the IUI thread and see what doing with those peeps up there.. I hope all of your dreams come true as soon as possible..

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Strawbs - What a complete cow that nurse was!  Sounds like an emotional apt  at least you have made a decision and have that to focus on and look forward too - take care x


----------



## KellyG

Oh strawbs what a nightmare! But im so glad you have decided to do iui and   that works for you and dp. xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks girls.. I have calmed down a little bit now so all good..  Im back to feeling positive and I know if I work hard enough at it I will be bloomin thin and get pregnant - well that's plan anyway!!  

My new GL eating plan cook book has arrived so I feel armed and ready to take on another way of eating and doing things and meanwhile getting ready to have the   inseminated..


----------



## vikki75

hi girls hows things 
sorry aint been around to much been so busy 
had a really bad migraine on saturday all day sat in bed with a sooth an calm on me head!!
hope your all good sorry no personals xxxxx
vikxx


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

how r u all?

JAG, how is it being PUPO??

watn1..how u doin hun??

kelly...howz u?

lou..hello how r u and baby bump?

viki..how  ru hun?

well had all my blood forms and dates through now for tx..seems weird to be going again!!

emsy xx


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Emsy - Im ok thanks, and you?  I'm getting Impatient now and just want to know now if im gonna be a mummy but have got 9 days until I test and Im too much of a 'scardy cat' to test early!  I like your ticker x


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
you are doing good Hayley try and hold out and test in 8 days    lots of ((sticky vibes))
jade how did your scan go?
well i better run and let puppy out before i leave for work catch you all later


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies  


Hiya Veng, all went well thank you and they gave me my first injection while i was there so stimming, here i am!
How you doing hun?

 to everyone else, i better go as my hospital appt ran WELL over yesterday and i got alot of catching up to do! be back soon  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, did we all have a good weekend?

Louise x


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey LouLou, 

where is everyone today  

Weekend was bliss, 1st one off in months and i did SOD ALL and loved it   what you get up to madam?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not sure it has gone quiet on here where is everybody....

I went to Pizza Hut saturday then Sunday went out looking at cars then yesterday went to a car auction and bought a new shape fiat punto, so had a lovely weekend and don't have that horrid monday feeling today so even better xx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies, 

I feel worn out from crying, just finished 'Goodnight Beautiful' another one of Dorothy Koomson's, DP came in all concerned as I was so upset, but then laughed when he realised I was crying over a book especially as its not even a true story!
I hope your all ok   x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Hey Hey


Quick hello and goodbye, i been so busy today! 

Awww JaG you're not alone hun, i cried through The Lovely Bones, Silent Sisters and CRIED CRIED CRIED through Martina Cole's: Two Women   am a sucker for a book....however i dont normally get caught by DP haha! lol jus playin  

Am off home anyways ladies so have a lovely evening  

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade  
I   over the lovely bones too, I found it would just creep up on me, never saw it coming but would just start weeping!  As much as I love Martina Cole I have never cried over any of hers, but I cant wait to get a 'belly full of arms and legs' as she would say!  
Have you read any of Jodi Picquolts?  I sobbed my way through the last few chapters of 'My sisters keeper' it was such a good book, really recommend it if you haven't read it, and The notebook by Nicholas Sparks - forget the film, the book is just lovely although I do like the guy from the film, hes the only bloke I've ever fancied with a beard  - he's beautiful! 
x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, 

Hayley just read your diary hun, I had no symptoms what so ever so don't give up that positive thinking       

Louise xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

morning Beauties  

Aww JaG, well i must admit Martina Cole is one of my faves (because she writes alot around where i come from, East London, etc its very familiar) but 2 women was unbelievable, some of the things in there are so horrific i just couldnt stop! Have you read Silent Sisters? it was written by Martine McCutcheon's mother and its a true story, so so so sad. 

Oooh i've heard alot about My Sisters Keeper but havent actually read that one yet, i think i may go buy that this weekend now you've said it  

How you getting on being PUPO hun? i must admit i had a read of your diary too, dont give up the hope babes     

Lou Lou hows you today?

ok i better do some work, against my better judgement   i'll be keeping the window open today lol 
P.s smelly Kelly where are you hun, everything ok?!?!



xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am good thanks, only working half a day today as got a MW's appt at 2.15pm....


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh hope all goes well hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks me too....


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies, 

Jade - I'll be looking out for silent sister then thanks 
Lou - Good luck for this afternoon, I hope your lady is lovely!

I'm getting my roots done this morning and off to a friends for lunch so happy chatting today x x x


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies how you all doing??
jade i love martina cole books too got loads of them xx
sorry aint been about but ive been busy an plus i do get a little jealous coming on here as it seems like everyones doin tx or got a bfp so feeling a little left out  
but hey ho just want it to hurry up xx (my tx)
vikxx


----------



## KellyG

Jadey wadey im here cow face... how u doing

vikki   i miss you when your not here so i forbid you to leave  

i agree, where has everyone gone??


----------



## veng

evening Lady's  
i picked my DR drugs up today  even tho i have 2 week wait till i can start not that iam counting 
i hope you all have a good day


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,,

   Hope everyone is well, I thought i'd have lots to read   

Lou - How was your appointment? Hope ou didn't forget to ask about all the classes you need? I cannot believe your ticker says 8 week!! Where has all the time gone?x

Strawbs - Sorry to hear you had a little battle on your appointment But at least you have a clear plan now, Good Luck.x

Jade - Hope Stims are going well.. Not long for you.x 

Veng - It's exciting when yoy get drugs hey? So sad that its exciting 

Vikki - Hope you are well? I know what you mean about feeling left out! Me too!  It's just not fair that i keep having to stopping starting all the while   It will be our turn soon.x

kelly - How are you and the twinnies doing?  

Hayley - Puop princess... Hope you are ok? Try not to think about all the symtoms etc because everyone will be different, Some people have them others won't.x

I've been MEGA busy, Which is why i haven't been online.. I have been doing the opening for the new branch and then coming home doing a bit of ebay   So not really relaxing till 10pm ish! Girl i am working with is pregnant   she is 20 weeks and she hardly has a bump, I thought i wouldn't like it but I am quite enjoying being on her journey with her, She went for her 20 week scan y'day and got some lovely pic's.. Baby had it's legs crossed so they couldn't tell them them the sex... Typical

On a plus note AF arrived Monday   ... Lets hope the next one comes on time so i can go get my frosties!  

Love to all.xxx


----------



## veng

morning  
Nicole i hope you next AF arrives on time too  
off to work i go have a good day Lady's


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls MW appt was fine got to wait to hear about next scan.

Vikki you poor thing I really hope you and the other girls get their BFP's very soon     

Nicole yeh that Af has arrived, not long now hey, good to hear you have been so busy keeps the time ticking away

Veng have you been looking through all your drugs wondering what is for what etc

Morning all got to dash got a 9am meeting


----------



## Hopeful J

Vikkiiiii   dont leave us!!!  lol you'll be amidst tx before you know it, i know it feels like ages til it starts but it will come so quick  

Oi Oi Kelly Belly, i'm all good hun how's you? where ya been? x

Watn1 the ladies have been slacking! not that imma grass or anything   lol its been soooo quiet on here.
Stims going well thanks hun, next scan 2morro, getting nervous now! Good news on AF hun   hope all goes to plan.


JaG our resident girl about town lol how's the roots looking? you have a nice time at lunch?

Glad all went well Lou!


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies, we have had 6 BFP's on my cycle buddies this week !!!

Lou - I'm glad your apt went well hun 

Vikki - Sorry your sick of waiting  not long now !

Veng -     your drugs have arrived!

Nicole - So pleased AF has arrived, not long now hunny! I'm doing ok (liking pupo princess ) - this 2ww is the strangest thing one minute I'm all positive then the next not so, but its just the nature of the beast , 6 more sleeps to go.....!

Jade - You grass!!!! Hows the stimming going (you have started haven't you ) Oh my roots look great so I dont look like a crack whore anymore whoop, whoop and dinner was lovely - chicken & chorizo pasta!

Kelly - I'm still here too, how you doing feeling all tired yet?

Katie - You ok chick - excited for your cruise next month?

Emsy - Hows it all going?

 to everyone I've missed!  

I'm off into town today as Ive got a wedding recepetion on Saturday and could do with a new top (sobar reception ) and going to check out tkmaxx for the flipping prom dress I need!  Have a good day lovelies x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh yes JaG stims started monday, got scan tomorrow   very excited!

ooooh Chorizo *lickin lips* i love that stuff mmmmmmm


Good luck TK Maxxing! hehe


----------



## KellyG

helloooooooooooo sexy ladies i was sick today   i have a funny feeling that nicole is right  

Jade poo face ive been soo tired i just catch up with you lot (read only) then im off, im even typing with one hand cos i cant be a$$ed to use the other one!!! good luck with your date with dildocam  

Nicole why cant u cycle on this af??

Hayley im sooooooo tired i could sleep while on the loo... hows you doing sweetiepie??

Lou your next scan will be really quick, i cant believe how fast its going

Vikki im sending you love huni 

Veng how many times have you checked out your drugs  

Emsy how you doing?

Mwah to the rest xxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
yeppie its Friday  
hi Kelly when is your first scan?
sadly i only have nt DR drugs si is boring looking at them  roll on 2 weeks i think i will get my stimming drugs once i have had my baseline scan?

anyone have any weekend plans? i am not sure what to do yet


----------



## watn1

Morning all,
  Veng, The only plan for me is working  

  Hayley - You will have to show us what dress you get.

  Jade - I hope your scan has gone ok?

  Lou - Great news that your appointmnet went well.. Now 9 weeks   I honestly cannot believe how quick time is flying by lately.

  Kelly - Told you   I cannot cycle on this AF as this is a 'false' bleed just my body withdrawing from all the drugs etc... Hopefully next AF will be here in 24 days and then i can cycle   I doubt it will be though as i think all the drugs will mess me up for a bit.

Hope everyone else is ok   I'm off to work   

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls how are we all today


----------



## Just a girl

AAAArrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh I just a big fat message and lost it    !!!!!!!!

So general gist was Morning everyone (with personals)

Here is the top I got for the wedding reception on Saturday to wear with an old classic pair of wide leg turn up trousers
http://www.republic.co.uk/Tops/Miso-Butterfly-Halter-Neck-Top/invt/85384

I have reserved a dress at warehouse till Saturday as TKMaxx didnt have anything for me  gonna have to put it on my store card (its very flatering on!)
http://www.warehouse.co.uk/fcp/product/-//MIDI-HALTER-PROM-DRESS/7517

Anyway have a great day ladies x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey you, they are both lovely and very reasonable too...


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Lou - I'm a bit reluctant to pay £80 for the dress as I prob will hardly wear it again after, but its for my best friends 30th party and she has spent a fortune on the party, I'm also going to need to find shoes and its a prom/masquearde ball theme   so I also need to get a mask (I know its not really gonna go with that dress but I wasn't going to buy a full on floor length number!!!) 
I have a nightmare with all these 30ths coming up, I have another in November and one in December, the dec one we are going to paris but only have to pay for flights! This is the problem still being friends with people you went to school and college with, you all turn 30th roughly together !


----------



## vikki75

good morning ladies how are we all today ?
good luck to jade for your scan hun xxxx
any plans for the weekend??


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Vikki 

Oh yeah Jade - Good luck for your scan (thanks vik  )


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I see what you mean but sounds like a fab time.  We had alot of 30th last year and I know it seems like a bit of hassle at the time you will have a fab time at each of them and remember them for years to come....

Jade yes  for your scan

Vikki - hey you, how are you feeling bit brighter?  How are things going?


----------



## vikki75

JAG have you been tempted to test early yet?? 
lou hows you an the little bump?? hope your ok
nicole hun   we`ll get there hun xx


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - yep your right, its all just so much to pay out for what wit embie freezing, car tax, mot (can you hear those violins? )

Vikki - Not yet, and I've said that I wont but once I get to Monday or Tuesday I think I may start to lose my the ability to stop myself , dp wants to know NOW and he said if he could get a sample off me without me knowing he would!  But I know its still to early! Isn't it?


----------



## vikki75

lol well give him one an tell him that his got to come on here an let me know lol


----------



## Just a girl

lol he don't need any more encouragement - god i'm feeling so nervous about it all - 5 more sleeps then I'll know!


----------



## vikki75

for you that you get a   hun any signs yet??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley - remember testing early can give a false result thats the only thing that stopped me testing early, I did test 1 week after to check the HCG jab had gone, best of luck    

Vikki I am fine thanks just look fat at the moment, so not happy about that but besides being tired we are good.  Just praying all my FF's soon get their BFP


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - not long till you get that bump!

Vikki - Thanks - No signs just side effectc from the cyclogest, which is annoying as I want a big fat sign to come hit me in the face, I feel normal - but I know that means nothing as well ahhhhhhhhh 2WW is officially driving me round the bend!  I bet you can't wait to get started again hun


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies, 

Thanks for all the good lucks Lovlies 


Scan went ok, i saw my right ovary for the first time in AGES   so am well pleased with that, although we only partially saw it that was enough for me. 

Got 11 follies on the left and 6 on the right (could be more but we couldnt see) so am really happy, they're small but Nurse Lizzy said they're exactly as they should be so i'm over the moon.   Just waiting for a call now to tell me whether to change my dosage etc, probably get that call this afternoon. 

Awww Kelly's sick! hehe i reckon you got 2 or more in there girly  

Beautiful Dress JaG what kinda shoes you thinking to go with it? 

Vik thanks hun hows you

Watn1 oh yes am very happy with the progress, how you gettin on hun?

Thanks hunny @Lou  

I think i answered all   lol sorry if i forgot anyone

Love you long time ladies


----------



## Leicesterlou

Excellent news  get that hot water bottle on your tum and get those follies growing nice big and juicy GFG GFG


----------



## vikki75

Jade hun that sounds fab   want to see lots of follies an lots of eggies at the end of it   wat drugs you on ? dont forget to drink like a fish hun x
hayley hun i cant wait just want to start NOW!!! lol but still got a month an a bit yet    
lou hun im feeling fat an looking fat an aint even bloody started by the time i do my bmi will probably be to high ll (shouldnt say that lol) im comfort eating cos im so stressed an cant smoke!!!   an right now i want one!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I completely understand used to be a smoker myself it can be so hard can't it and you alway end up with junk food instead of a cig don't you, don't be too hard on yourself honey


----------



## vikki75

lou its so hard feeling so stressed cos i just want to start tx @ the mo all i do is think about starting but times seeming to stand still for me   
dp been reall good though his cut down smoking alot an his been taking all his vits bless him oh an eating more healthier more then wat i can say about me (as ive just polished off a bag of mini cheddars lol)


----------



## Leicesterlou

I remember that all too well the waiting for everything to start, it will be here soon honey try and keep busy


----------



## vikki75

mmm well i trying to lol


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL Lou i forgot my hot water bottle today   so i'm wrapped up with my jacket  

Hey Vik   i'm on Menopur and Suprecur hun! Have been getting headaches that drive me crazy but they disappear after a sniff of the suprecur and the hot flushes, oh.my.god lol 

Just got a call from the clinic and they've told me to halve my dosage of Suprecur (3 sniffs as opposed to 6) and keep my injections the same and i have another scan monday so i'm going to spend this weekend snuggled up with my hwb (except sunday when its SIL birthday and then i'm going to EAT  ) and hopefully follies will be bigger when they scan again   am under the imression they're not as big as they'd like   but they will be after this weekend, by hook or by crook i'll make them grow    

Ooooh you 2 dont get me started on smoking, i could soooooooo murder a ***! but i wont   i'll eat these s&v chipsticks instead lol


----------



## vikki75

well right now im smoking a sidewinder stwb&cream lol


----------



## Hopeful J

[email protected] Vikki 

well i've moved on to fizzy strawberry laces lol 

i might go buy them chcoclate **** LOL


----------



## vikki75

now jade thats a brill idea lol 
im eating so much its making me feel sick   thats it now im not eating no more till dinner now !!
ill chew on a pen! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

How about chewing gum girls?


----------



## Just a girl

Well done all you ex smokers , I used to smoke ages ago, I never smoked much during the week could easily kane a 20 packet on a Saturday night - vodka in one hand, *** in the other!  That advert is so true, about kids copying their parents smoking, when we were kids me and my sis used to make cigs by putting talcum powder on paper and rolling it up then blowing the powder out the ends and we would being clip-clopping up the garden with my mums high heels on whilst we did it!


----------



## Hopeful J

lol i feel rather sick too Viks lol woops......more water lol 

ewww Lou i dont like chewing gum! I know smoking is worse but i cannot stand gum, my nan used to hate it and tell me ladies shouldnt chew and its just stuck with me!

Oh yes JaG me and my cuz would do the same, we'd sit with our fake **** making recordings of ourselves saying 'ooooh i knoooow' like we were mavis and co from corry lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

about you all dressing up with your talcum powder cigs.....


----------



## Just a girl

Hey we thought we were the bee's knees although I wasn't aspiring to mavis and co mind

I think I'm gonna go have an afternoon nap - real tired today! DP is on nights so I get woken up when he comes in, then when he comes to bed and then when the noisey buggers next door are getting the kids ready for school


----------



## vikki75

well i cant say i used talc an paper lol  
used to just take a *** out me mums box an make out to smoke it !!!!
jade im not a chewing gum girl either just chewing it makes my teeth go on edge!!
hayley hun rest up xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

lol i really dont know what we were doing! i found a tape rcently and its just us going 'ooooh i knooooow' lol so sad  

Rest up JaG you got precious cargo! xxx  

enit Vik! i duno, i can chew once just for the mint (only in extreme situations when theres no mints available!) but its one chew and in the bin

Gonna be off soon ladies so have a lovely weekend

xxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

jade hun have a good week end look after your follies snuggle up to hot water bot hunxxxx
im going now too speak to you all monday xxxx
vikxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's i hope you all had a good weekend 
Hayley only two more days to test   good luck honey


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all   yes not long now Hayley, hope you havent done a sneaky one over the weekend?


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies 

oooooh yeah JaG have you tested yet?   lol

How's you 2 [email protected] Veng and Lou

Had scan today, follies are looking good and all measure approx 11/12mm so nearly there, nurse said i should be ready for EC on saterday   very happy with that 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's fab news good growth bet your getting excited now??

I am fine thanks hun just having a chicken cup a soup as starving.....


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh yes LouLou just hoping they continue growing nicely  

mmmm cup-a-soup i havent had one in ages, i may have to go and invest in some minestrone ones   

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies

I have been very good and not tested yet even though I got a triple pack of first response tests in Boots on Saturday, but my tummy has been a nightmare since Friday - its really bloated and painful and I woke up last night in a lot of pain.  I haven't gone back to work today like planned and I rang the hospital today who said it sounds like my follies have filled back up and to drink loads of water but if it gets any worse to go in for a scan to check for OHSS!!!  (I may of not been drinking as much as I should of been - didn't realise I still needed too!)


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww well done hun!  I'm going to try and follow suit and not test til otd as well....we'll see lol 

Oh i hope you feel better babes   how you feeling now? 

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - yes join me in being a good girl - I do really want to test now, its out of pur fear that I haven't!  I see from diary that if all goes well EC is Saturday for you?


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww hun   well test day isnt far now hun so hopefully after that you can chill and relax a bit. 

Yep, if follies carry on growing as they have been then i should be in for EC on saterday, i reckon it'll end up being sunday just to test my patience  


Cant wait now, getting very impatient, however the flippin car broke on us the other day   its going to cost a bomb to fix but i need it sorted coz i cant be getting pt back after EC! 

We may treat ourselves to a new one  
DP is looking at one today so we'll see


----------



## veng

hopeful not long then sat how exciting  
Hayley you are doing fab   lots of (((sticky vibes)))

i am doing fine just trying to be patient


----------



## Hopeful J

patience seems to be eluding me as well Veng  

just got call from clinic, next scan is [email protected]   getting very close now and very scary  



     


xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Hellooo Ladies

Jade its comming round so fecking fast hun dont be scared tho just think another date with dildocam  

Ok so i will do some personals soon but i have some news

I had brown discharge on saturday and kept an eye on it, on sunday it was heavier and last night had fresh blood, but only a little. I waited until today to ring my clinic cos i had brown clots this morning. So they told me to go in and have a scan, which i did. My lady started smiling and told us there was TWO heart beats (yes Nicole you were right) They measured perfect and i have to go back in in  weeks time for another scan. She said she could see where the bleed was coming from and to rest (so im off work for the week   )

Hope everryone is ok and look forward to doing my personals on you lovely lot later xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - OH MY GOD, dont do that lady - I started reading and got all worried!!!!
Ahhhhh Congratulations hunny   - twinnies how lovely, you and DP must be so chuffed, so really pleased for you x x x


----------



## veng

Congratulations kelly make sure you rest


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies  

  Hayley - Sorry you are not feeling too well... But OHSS is a good sign hun   But not ideal obviously.. Hope you are ok other then that.x

  Kelly - wooohoooooooo   ^girlted^ for you then?!!! How freaky would that be if i was right? I too was reading thing OMG whats happened? I bet you were soo scared going for a scan.. I think bleeding is very common with twin PG's... So you are our first twin pregancy  

Hayley - I think you will be next for the twinnies   

Jade - Not long for your EC, Your follies seen to be doing great   

I have been working too hard   But its keeping my mind busy. DP asked me last night if we could set a date for our wedding   We are going to make some appointments to go and see some places over the next few weeks to see how much we would need to spend but i want a marquee (black, White, Crystal theme) and that alone is £7k  

Next planned for us is to go get our frosties    

Lou, Nat, Veng, Emsie - Hope you are all ok.


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - that would be identicle ones for me then, oooo you little witch stop it now ! 

A wedding ohhh how exciting - will we all get invites or better still we could your egg share bridesmaids    but seriously 7k just for the marquee, you crazy lady? So by black do you want your bridesmaids in black - I think it looks really stylish, my bf who is getting married next aug wanted all us bridesmaids in black but her mum and a few other oldies in the family put her off, so I think we're going to be in bitter chocolate - why do families do that hey? I was really looking forward to wearing black, it would be kind and forgiving to the babyweight I will no doubt be struggeling to shift


----------



## watn1

Yep hayley - Identical    ;s for you    How funny it would be if I was right  

Of course you will all have a invite... Yes to the black dresses.. Also White chaors with a Black ribbon thing.. I too think it looks very stylish... I would love a candle lit night wedding but it's a bit of a waste of money because it will all still cost the same


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - I would quite like pink ones, so hope your right, so much more fun to buy clothes for!! 
I don't think you can get married any later then about 3pm (or is it 4pm?) in this country as I know someone who also wanted a candel lit wedding but it wouldn't of been dark enough for them - but oh it would be stunning!

So hopefully about a month to go before you go get your frosties then ?


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
Nicole wedding plans how exciting have you thought where you would like to go on your honeymoon?
Hayley 1 more day are you going to test after midnight? 
hi Lou,Kelly,Nat,Katie,Vikki,Shon,Emsy,Jade,and anyone Ive missed


----------



## Hopeful J

congratulations hunny! @ Kelly awww you must be so pleased, am so happy for you!  

but dont ever do that again   i too started reading and thought you were going to give us bad news  

Me and that dildocam   am such a floozy, he didnt even take me to dinner first! 

JaG, veng, watn1 

ooooh Jaggy the witch has spoken! i bet you got 2 in there now lol 


xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole a wedding how lovely always make me cry

Kelly twins   bet your excited...

Hayley get drinking that water honey and as Nicole says it could be a good sign    


Morning to Veng, Nat,Katie,Vikki,Shon,Emsy,Jade,and anybody I have missed


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies,
Looks like it was a good sign, I tested this morning (just one day early) and I got a  !!!!  Those two lovey little line popped up so quick, I could hardly believe it x x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley  on your  bet you can't believe it can you


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Girls , I keep crying - I'm so happy x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I was exactly the same and DH kept asking why I wasn't happy


----------



## Hopeful J

CONGRATULATIONS Jaggy   so so happy for you

so much good news today!  


xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay HAYLEY 
 Well done                    

Thank you for all my congrates too ladies me loves ya


----------



## vikki75

kelly congrats on twins hun wel ldone   
hayley congratulations hun so happy for you xxxxx 
all these bfp giving me hope   
well igot 11 days till i get my AF then got to fone clinic to go an see them to get my plan of action an pick up my meds  just wish it would hurry up xx
jade hows you ? lou hows things hun ?
big hi to katie where you been ??  
big hug to    everyone else xx
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki not long now then hun, as you say all these bfp's give hope      sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Vikki baby  

I'm good hunny just getting impatient  
How you doing?

Not long now lady wooohoooo  you'll be in tx before you know it! its all happening so fast and all this good news is brilliant and definately a motivator!


----------



## veng

congratulations hayley


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Vikki and Veng - Thanks ladies 

Vikki  your AF shows up on time so you can get your tx going again 

I'm going back to work tomorrow so it will all be quiet from me for a bit  - Its going to be weird going back after 2.5weeks off!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I was wondering where you had gone, how have you been celebrating honey??

Back to work, now it will be the countdown to the 6/7 week scan to see the h/beat


----------



## Just a girl

Lou 
DP is on nights so he has been with me today, he cooked us a lovely big celebratory breakfast, and I have been on the phone and texting all my family and friends - they are all so made up too, its lovely!  I will ring the hospital tomorrow which is my OTD and I think they will book me in for the scan then she said it would be two weeks later and would be on a tuesday so I guess thats 2 weeks today! I can't wait to see something on that scan screen - can you see much with it being so small?


----------



## Leicesterlou

All you can see if a black hole then at my 6 week scan I saw a tiny tiny thing flashing it doesn't look remotely like a baby until 10weeks plus but good they are going to keep a check on you xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Ive just come in to take a look around at the egg share ladies and just wanted to say a big congrats to Just a girl - you must be over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so so so so so pleased for you!!!  

Ive been doing my new eating regime of low GL and in the last 8 days Ive lost 5.4 pounds so who knows if it keeps working I could be back on the thread by christmas!!  

*saunters back off to the IUI thread*


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Strawbs, thanks!  Well done on the weight lose thats really good going


----------



## veng

clinic just called to comfirm my dates as my recipient is on the same schedule yeppie so i will go ahead and start DR 1st Oct next wed


----------



## Just a girl

WOOHOO Veng


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks J.A.G, I am determined to make it work so I will eat anything I have to to make it work.. Loving Patrick Holford!


Congrats Veng - good luck!!!

Bye ladies for now atleast..  

x


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

so much has bin going on...


hayleigh.. OMG congrats hunny im sooooooooooo pleased for you...

kelly twins..wow u take it easy now!!

veng..not long left til u start tx hun..

how is everyone else doing?

got my drugs today..start d/reg friday ..im so xcited and scared!!


emsy xx


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies,

  Just a quick one as i've just got home  

Hayley - I now i said this mroning but BIG congratulations to you and DP i am soooo pleased for you. Well done..xxx

Your text made me smile this morning.. Had to stop my morning meeting to reply.x

Sooo much good news on the thread at the mo... About a month or so untill i start..

You next Jade then Veng.. Then you Emsie.. Then hopefully me.


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
yes Nicole its all happening here   i hope your mth wait goes by fast Hun
Emsy looks like i am right behind you i start next wed   seems like Ive been wait forever , iam excited and nervous  
well better run have a good everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, so Veng and Emsy your both next should be good to cycle together hun, then Nicole it will be your FET and Vikki hopefully you will start around the same time too....


----------



## Skybreeze

Just a quicky girls!!

Hello to all!

JAG!!!



I am so happy for you hun, I knew you could do it!!!

So I have had 3 lots of good news today so far!!! After a god awful night last night!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Natalie good to hear from you, how are things, besides your bad night last night of course

Louise xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Chicas 

Well done Strawbs keep up the good work hun

Oooh veng not long now you getting excited? 


Bit P'd off today, had a scan this morning, was ok but right ovary was hiding again. Also follies havent grown that much   they've grown, just not alot so will probably get my dosage upped today, they'll call me later. Another scan on friday so EC wont be saterday now  

Hey ho another day in the life of tx


xxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Aww jade im sorry huni, but why cant ec be sat??   <------ keep that up young lady


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade sorry to hear that and I know you want ec Saturday but just think you don't want it too early you need those follies to big nice and big with juicy eggs inside.....


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey big belly Kelly  

Well the earliest I would get the trigger shot is Friday so I wouldn’t be ready for EC until Sunday. If all went to plan with todays scan they would have made me take the shot Thursday for EC on saterday 

I reckon they’ll have me in Sunday/Monday but I don’t know if they perform ec on Sundays at Lister? I would imagine not, I forgot to ask tho   

oh yes Lou Lou i want them as big and fat as poss so i cant moan too much...but i'll still moan a bit lol

Just getting very impatient 

I will keep the     Kels i promise! just being a brat coz i want it now now now! 


@ ladies


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade of course you want it now we all did at this stage honey, come on PMA


----------



## Hopeful J

bless you Lou  

I'm good, i'm over it lol roll on next scan! at least i know for a fact the next scan will have an EC date at the end of it         

Love u ladies! xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade get that hot water bottlw out and drink lots of water those follies love that water girl


----------



## Hopeful J

Hi All

quick update, clinic called and i have to double the dosage   so thats 4 powders for me, god it already stings as it is! 

 to all xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

oh my goodness Lou i just noticed your ticker says 10 weeks! thats going so fast! xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening Girlies,

Emsy - Thank you 

Nicole - Sorry you had to stop your meeting yesterday   

Nat - Thank you my lovely, why was your evening so bad ?

Veng - Hows that puppy of yours now, she all settled in and toilet trained ?

Jade - Sorry your ec is a little delayed hun , but better they be nice and juicy and ready, but I too would be p1ssed off in your shoes !

Lou - Hiya sweetpea - wow 10 weeks already, nearly in your 2nd trimester !

First day back at work wasn't too bad, got lots of congrats and cuddles off all my lovely colleagues but tummy is still real bloated and uncomfy so was really looking forward to getting home!  
I have my viability scan booked for Wednesday 8th October, which I'm looking forward too - ah another 2 week countdown! x x x


----------



## veng

evening Lady's
yes Hayley puppy(Roxie) is toilet trained and doing well and growing fast   she has oodles of energy ,i walked her an met some more cocker spaniels and they were like what is she   she is a short hair cocker i was like 

so a 2 week count down for your scan not long now how exciting


----------



## Rosie P

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158028.0


----------

